# Optimal Water Depth



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I was wondering if sufficient water depth, to go along with tank size, in influencing piranhas to breed? I had the idea that a depth of atleast 4 feet would "make the piranhas think" they are in a healthy tributary that isn't drying up in the dry season. Perhaps always being in shallow water might trigger fight or flight behaviour instead of being conducive to reproducting. I know more hobbyists are having luck in breeding piranhas these days but would they be more successful with a deeper tank?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

its said baromic pressure will help them breed (filling tank 25% for dry season and 100% for rainy season... etc)

but if you are trying to breed reds i wouldnt bother with thats since most reds are captive born


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

^^^ it will induce a pair of captive reds just as it would with wild ones, its more instinct than being wild or not. you have to have a pair of reds showing breeding behaviour beforehand anyway.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Conventional wisdom would say you should have male and female piranhas from different parents. Buying a bunch of 2 inch piranhas and breeding them might produce the caligula effect or might not even happen. What do you think?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

shanker said:


> Conventional wisdom would say you should have male and female piranhas from different parents. Buying a bunch of 2 inch piranhas and breeding them might produce the caligula effect or might not even happen. What do you think?


WHAT?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

shanker said:


> Conventional wisdom would say you should have male and female piranhas from different parents. Buying a bunch of 2 inch piranhas and breeding them might produce the caligula effect or might not even happen. What do you think?


Nope, I breed p's alot!







and no, you can breed some from the same batch and nothing will happen. However, you don't want to continue to breed offspring with offspring for too many generations as you will slowly see impairments. I've never tried different water depths and to the best of my observing and knowledge mine have never cared. There are tricks to using famine, water temp, as well as current to increase the likelyhood of breeding. The best sign to date if you ask me is the good old color change.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

well pretty much breeding relative p's will just make certain aspects about them stronger and the ones they already lack weaker (like mayby beter digestive system and weaker disease prevention)

like said its fine as long was you dont inbreed a lot

sorry when i read your first post i didnt get it because i was half iasleep but i just read it again and it makes perfact sence


----------

